# Mantua ducks?



## outdoorser (Jan 14, 2013)

Is it legal to hunt ducks on Mantua reservoir? Has anybody done it? -thanks


----------



## BigMac (Feb 12, 2012)

I have seen & heard of guys doing it. Don't know if that makes it legal?


----------



## huntingbuddy (Sep 10, 2007)

I don't see why not. As long as you access the lake legally.


----------



## stuckduck (Jan 31, 2008)

yes it is.... but don't hunt the west side.. as you are close to the dike/road/houses. stay on the east side.


----------



## crimson obsession (Sep 7, 2008)

I have personally been told by the local HP officer who lives in Mantua that you cannot hunt the lake. Something about the lake being inside the city limits of Mantua and you cannot discharge a firearm within city limits. This guy has a history of being an a**hole so who knows if he speaks the truth on this subject or not...


----------



## ajwildcat (Mar 27, 2008)

crimson obsession said:


> I have personally been told by the local HP officer who lives in Mantua that you cannot hunt the lake. Something about the lake being inside the city limits of Mantua and you cannot discharge a firearm within city limits. This guy has a history of being an a**hole so who knows if he speaks the truth on this subject or not...


And I have personally been told by the DWR Field Officer that patrols Mantua that you can indeed hunt the lake. But to be safe I would watch out for that RoboCop A$$ hole in Mantua, he will nail your nutz to a wall for any reason he wants.


----------



## outdoorser (Jan 14, 2013)

Ok thanks guys, have any of you killed any here? I remember once seeing a guy hunting it, but I never saw if he got any.


----------



## Afishnado (Sep 18, 2007)

Robo Cop retires this week. Happy retirement. You can hunt Mantua Reservoir, it's entirely owned by Brigham City.


----------



## Greenhead_Slayer (Oct 16, 2007)

Afishnado said:


> Robo Cop retires this week. Happy retirement. You can hunt Mantua Reservoir, it's entirely owned by Brigham City.


That's the best news I've heard all week! I hope the officer that replaces him finds a way to give him a ticket for going 4 over down the canyon.


----------



## Gee LeDouche (Sep 21, 2007)

That guy was a major Ahole. Thank the sweet baby jeebus he's throwing in the towel. he ruined a lot of peoples day for no reason at all other than to be a dickhole.


----------



## Afishnado (Sep 18, 2007)

Gee LeDouche said:


> That guy was a major Ahole. Thank the sweet baby jeebus he's throwing in the towel. he ruined a lot of peoples day for no reason at all other than to be a dickhole.


Agreed! It's people like him that make people have no respect for law enforcement.


----------



## ajwildcat (Mar 27, 2008)

So has anyone hunting up here yet this year? and if so, any luck?


----------



## birdboy (Sep 11, 2007)

I have hunted it several times. If the divers are in it can be fun and productive. I have not hunted it in several years though. As far as the UHP trooper goes, maybe he has just zipped up one to many body bags in Sardine Canyon.... just a thought


----------



## nk1nk (Nov 15, 2011)

I love all the cop hating, if you're going 4 miles over the speed limit then you are breaking the law. Maybe if the fine was 300 dollars for every mile you go over then people will stop breaking the law, it's clearly posted on signs thru out the canyon. These idiots need to get off the road so upstanding law abiding citizen like me can have the road to ourselves! I drive up that canyon with kids in my car and just shake my head at these idiots going 4 miles over the limit, what a poor example they are setting.


----------



## Clarq (Jul 21, 2011)

birdboy said:


> As far as the UHP trooper goes, maybe he has just zipped up one to many body bags in Sardine Canyon.... just a thought


Agreed. I don't really blame law enforcement officers for being rude and cynical SOBs because they have a really lame and depressing job. I've never dealt with this particular one before, so maybe I should stay out of this, but I don't like cop-bashing in general because I have family in law enforcement who get treated like crap every day just for doing their jobs.


----------



## clean pass through (Nov 26, 2007)

Bird boy, that was a ignorant thing to write about "zipping up one too many body bags." 

And as far as getting a citation for going 4 over....... I call BS...... I would bet you were going faster, that is just what the officer wrote you for, to sell the citation. Or it could have been a "Attitude Ticket. " 

As far as not hunting on Mantua I would go with the Conservation Officer and not the Trooper. Traffic advice from the Trooper and hunting regulations from the CO.


----------



## Copperton Guy (Aug 24, 2013)

clean pass through said:


> Bird boy, that was a ignorant thing to write about "zipping up one too many body bags." .


I'm still not sure how this was ignorant...

I have been witness to far too many accidents in this canyon. Although at times I did not appreciate the attitude the trooper carried with him, I did understand the difficulty of his job. I too would assume that he was tired of zipping body bags on that road. Guess that makes me ignorant as well?


----------



## birdboy (Sep 11, 2007)

clean pass through said:


> Bird boy, that was a ignorant thing to write about "zipping up one too many body bags."


Not sure how that was ignorant? People die in that canyon every year, his job is to keep citizens safe. Trooper maybe a jerk, I have never dealt with him. Perhaps he is overbearing, but having your feel goods hurt is a small price to pay to make it home safe and sound. And I am sure that at some point in his career him being out there made the difference between someone making it home or being hurt. Of course that is all speculation and no way to prove it.


----------

